# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Jordan Estate Winery Tour

## phil62

I haven't been posting this years California trip because it is so much like our last one in 2012. We started off in Carmel Highlands and ran into pretty lousy weather. The temp never got above 60, and the constant fog and haze made picture taking rather tough. We had a great time but nothing really special, except for the lunch we had at Sierra Mar at The Post Ranch Inn. I'll try to post that later. 

We are now in Napa and we are staying in Yountville, again the same location as the last trip. We've visited several wineries and made some purchases, but the highlight of the trip, so far, was today's Estate Tour at Jordan. This kind of fell into our laps while we were planning the trip. I received an email from them telling me that I had enough reward points in my account to qualify for the tour, and after a quick phone call to get some details, I booked it for Amy's birthday today.

Jordan is located in the Alexander Valley and sits on 1200 acres of prime real estate. They produce only 2 wines; a Chardonnay and a Cabernet, and the Cab is considered to be one of the best that California produces. The tour is set up to give you a good overview of the property as well as an opportunity to taste the wines in an outdoor environment. Also included are some interesting food pairings that really showcase the wines.

Here are some collages I put together from the almost 200 shots that we both took. 

2014-06-09.jpg

2014-06-091.jpg

2014-06-092.jpg

2014-06-093.jpg

Phil

----------


## cec1

Jordan Cab . . . my favorite for many years!  What a beautiful setting.

----------


## Grey

I'm enjoying your tour of California.  I look forward to reading the next update.

----------

